# what does XL mean in a tire size? anyone?



## 97guns (Aug 5, 2004)

i just ordered a set of kumho ast's based purely on price - $78 a pop with a $10 rebate - and the tire size reads 225/45R-17XL 94H BSW
anyone know what the heck the XL represents?


----------



## cchen1 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: what does XL mean in a tire size? anyone? (97guns)*

extra load. It means the tire has a higher load rating than a tire of the same size with a standard load rating. Tirerack has a technical glossary/appendix that explains it.


----------



## 97guns (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: what does XL mean in a tire size? anyone? (cchen1)*

thanks i searched discount where i ordered from and couldn't find anything


----------

